# Beautiful photos- Wild Lizard.



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

My camera is usually pretty awful when it comes to focusing correctly.. So beautiful pictures like this don't come often. I took these a few months ago and came across them today, I thought I would share. Just a typical fearless South florida lizard  He was very patient and let me get very close. I wish I had a camera that could take pictures like this INDOORS. lol.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

he's a brown anole....good thing to have around if you're a gardener. they eat a ridiculous amount of bugs, including harmful bugs like aphids and potato beetles.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> he's a brown anole....good thing to have around if you're a gardener. they eat a ridiculous amount of bugs, including harmful bugs like aphids and potato beetles.


Haha i don't know anything about the different types of lizards, I just thought he was so cute


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

I love those lizards! Whenever we go to Florida for Springbreak I always look for them! I wish we had lizard like those in Michigan I love reptiles...


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

bananasammy8 said:


> I love those lizards! Whenever we go to Florida for Springbreak I always look for them! I wish we had lizard like those in Michigan I love reptiles...


Haha.. I'm from Ohio! 
Yeah I see a few lizards every day... They're cute and all but I'd never be able to touch one. Lol. This summer I caught at least 10 babies, they get inside constantly.

Unfortunately my cat found one of them before I did :'(


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Lol I love catching them I'll hold or touch
anything but an insect I hate them all espescially spiders... Disgusting... Poor baby


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I love the last pic


----------

